# Erythromycin Dosage Help Please



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

In short, I need to know how much E.M. Erythromycin (powder packet) I should add into my 1 gallon qt tank for a girl with bacterial infection? 

I know the instructions say 1 packet per 10 gallons so in theory 1/10 of the packet would be the correct dosage for 1 gallon. However, is this the case with this med, because some meds have a minimum dosage cut off and after that it no longer does it's job.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

it is not recommended to cut the powder but to use the whole pack. What I found easiest to do was take 10 tablespoons of aquarium water and mix with the packet. It may take a few minutes but everything should dissolve and don't worry if a few grains are left over. Then add 1 tablespoons of that to every gallon of your tank. as an alternative method you can do 10 ounces of aquarium water and just use one ounce per gallon as well.

I had to do this with API T.C. Tetracycline Anti-Bacterial Fish Medication in my 1 gallon hospital tank and everything worked out fine.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay! Thank you I will do that right away.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

you're welcome


----------

